# Interesting fish stories; share yours!



## jland64REVer (Jul 8, 2011)

Anyone have any interesting fish stories


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I edited your thread title to reflect the content of the post, as fish stories have nothing to do with aquarium lighting (at least not directly).


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

This should be a very interesting thread Its a shame I don't have any but would like to hear every ones


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I dumped a 5 gallon bucket of water all over my room once, during a PWC, haha. 

I also tried filling my HOB filter once to prime it only to find out I hadn't re-attached the motor and impeller unit, so it had dumped all the water down the back of the dresser I had my tank on.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

gtm: wow! not good with water huh? LOL!

As for my stories.... they are on going, lol! You can find out what's going on in my ammonia not dropping and destroyed tank threads. *eye twitch!!!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, also during my re-entry to the aquarium husbandry hobby after a 10-year hiatus, I couldn't figure out why my fancy guppies kept dying and my ammonia was so high, until I realized I had been doing my PWC's with the same bucket I was mopping the floor with Lysol in it....

Epic fail.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

OMG,Guy,thats terrible!
Lesse.As most know I breed bettas so i do waterchanges of the containers every day.I hvae now learned to pay attention to the waterchanges and not get side tracked.I have overflowed the bucket of wastewater several times,as well as draining all the water with the fish in off a few.They would flop about,lol.Also when refilling,I forgot to move the line to the next container.The other betta would not have access to air,and would struggle to find an opening.

Felt so bad,lol.So now I pay more attention to what i am doing.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am forever missing the bucket with the end of the siphon, therefore siphoning dirty fish water all over the living room, lol! My husband gets so mad, hahahahahaha!


----------

